# Which Dongle to choose in Pune



## pratik385 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I live in Pune and want to get a good ISP. I had a BSNL 750UL plan at home but now iam away for job. I download lot of movies, games, videos, music and softwares. I avg about 30gb/month on BSNL. So which ISP in Pune will provide a high speed and also an decent plan. Iam looking for Plan within 1000/- Rs. As i will switch places from Pune to Banglore, chennai and my Home i.e. Amravati. But i will be in Pune much. So guys recommend some decent plans. My laptop will burn now due to heavy downloading, I miss my desktop 

Guys help me !!!


----------

